
Nothing Snowballs Online Like Fear (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/33/attraction/how-ebola-infected-twitter
======
bryanrasmussen
what about hate?

~~~
gcatalfamo
They are probably two sides of the same medal. Fear-induced hate.

